# Handlebars with flat top section



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

Does anyone know who makes handle bars like these for example that are flat on the top part where you put your palms rather then a round top part like on most handle bars? I am looking for something thats aluminum and not carbon preferably. You can see the flat section on these and my friend has them as well and they are super comfortable he says. 

http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1091769_-1_400213__400213


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

FSA and Bontrager make some.


----------



## vettracer (Jan 12, 2011)

Dimension makes one, I have it on my commuter bike and really like it.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

How do you use them? Are you supposed to rest your palms, not wrap fingers around tightly with your fingers?


----------



## balatoe (Apr 15, 2009)

3T Ergonova. I have one. Love it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

framesti said:


> How do you use them? Are you supposed to rest your palms, not wrap fingers around tightly with your fingers?


That's how I do it. It was a little disconcerting at first, but it's not like I ever used the bar tops position for remotely technical bike handling situations.

Still not quite sure how I feel about 'em, honestly.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Like balatoe, I love my 3T Ergonova. And I like the FSA Winged Pro Compact on my other bike nearly as much. Both aluminum, of course.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Also check out the Ritchey Evo. They are kind of oval on top.

I have them on everything and love the feel.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Deda RHM 02, Zero 100 and Presa bars have elliptical tops, but not as fat as the 3T Ergonova.
I have a Zero 100, which I prefer to my old Ergonova mainly because of it's roomier drops.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I love my FSA wing compact pro bar.. The bar has always felt narrow though so I'll be trying a wider size at some point.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

The Oval Concepts R910 bar has a truly flat top.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

framesti said:


> How do you use them? Are you supposed to rest your palms, not wrap fingers around tightly with your fingers?


One reason they work so well for many people because they inhibit the tendency to drop the wrists when riding on the tops. The transition from the forearm to the hand is much more natural if the palm is supported by a flat area. Although the flat-grip ad photo does not show drop bars, the difference in wrist position is like the one you would see in a comparison between drop bar flat and round tops.


----------



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

Witch 3T ergoNova is it? There is 3 different versions on there site?


----------



## Seneb (Sep 29, 2009)

I have the Williams Maxim ACS bars and love them. They are more oval than flat, but it makes a difference. 235g for only $69. Williams Maxim ACS


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Ritchey also make the Streem, which has a flat top section.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

saleenboy818 said:


> Witch 3T ergoNova is it? There is 3 different versions on there site?


It's the cheap aluminum one -- I believe it's called the Pro.


----------



## Allshownogo (May 30, 2012)

ITM also make a carbon wrapped aluminium bar with a flat/ovalised top to them that my wife has on her singlespeed bike.


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*Ritchey Streem*



gordy748 said:


> Ritchey also make the Streem, which has a flat top section.


I have the Ritchey Streem on my BMC. I like them but I am not too fussy when it comes to handlebars. YMMv


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Mapei said:


> It's the cheap aluminum one -- I believe it's called the Pro.


Will have a 44cm Ergonova for sale in the next day or two. (Swapping the bars from my Cervelo R3 for the carbon version.) PM me if interested.

Ray


----------



## sbitw (Jul 18, 2007)

Easton EA70.


----------



## RedNose44 (Jul 24, 2011)

3T Ergonova for me as well.


----------



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

Which flat-top bars have lots of reach/drop?


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

Mapei said:


> Like balatoe, I love my 3T Ergonova. And I like the FSA Winged Pro Compact on my other bike nearly as much. Both aluminum, of course.


I have the FSA Winged/Carbon, I love them as well.


----------



## AndyMc2006 (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh, if you are gonna get carbon, which im not sure are worth the money then shop them on ebay, you will save about $100


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

sbitw said:


> Easton EA70.


I just bought this for a build. Do you have them installed on your bike? Do you like them?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

steel515 said:


> Which flat-top bars have lots of reach/drop?


I just bought a pair of Zipp Vuka Sprints which are deeper than most in this category. 87.5 mm reach and 130 mm drop. Will take them out for the first time today if it ever stops raining. V sexy looking.


----------



## saleenboy818 (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks for all the help guys. Appreciate it ill look around for the ones that were recommended. :thumbsup:


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> Also check out the Ritchey Evo. They are kind of oval on top.
> 
> I have them on everything and love the feel.


+1 here for the Ritchey Evolution :thumbsup:

**


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

AndyMc2006 said:


> Oh, if you are gonna get carbon, which im not sure are worth the money then shop them on ebay, you will save about $100


Didn't realise we needed to justify "worth" on bike parts... 

I guess I don't really "need" a BMC either. Could have gone to Wally World and just have bought a cheap Chinese made Wally World special...


----------



## sbitw (Jul 18, 2007)

rider9 said:


> I just bought this for a build. Do you have them installed on your bike? Do you like them?


I've been using them for a couple of years, and the only thing I don't like about them is the shape of the drops. I just don't think the anatomic shape works for me, but YMMV. Apart from that, I can't fault them.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

sbitw said:


> I've been using them for a couple of years, and the only thing I don't like about them is the shape of the drops. I just don't think the anatomic shape works for me, but YMMV. Apart from that, I can't fault them.


Thanks!


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

I have this: Bontrager: Race X Lite Blade VR-C 31.8 (Model #08393)

Love them but they are carbon so that fails on of your criteria - I do like the shape, wouldn't give up the comfort on top


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

steel515 said:


> Which flat-top bars have lots of reach/drop?


Interloc's bars have 85/145


----------



## rayovolks (Dec 13, 2007)

Zipp Service Course CSL bars


----------



## bach927 (Jun 6, 2012)

FSA makes some


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

I have the FSA SL-K but the problem I have with them is by the time I had the shifters positioned and the bars tilted the way I preferred, the flat portion of the bar was at an angle (not completely horizontal). Do any of the other bars have this problem? I'm thinking of trying the 3T Ergonova bars.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

rider9 said:


> I just bought this for a build. Do you have them installed on your bike? Do you like them?


I realize you didn't ask me, but I have them too and love them. Actually...my old bike I out the EA70 on it, my new has the EC70 Aero. The only difference it's carbon. The carbon allows the tubes up top to be shaped a lot better. On the metal bar they were flat, but very THIN. The carbon is flat, but round on the front/bottom. 

Does that make sense?


----------



## ericTheHalf (Apr 5, 2008)

config said:


> I have the FSA SL-K but the problem I have with them is by the time I had the shifters positioned and the bars tilted the way I preferred, the flat portion of the bar was at an angle (not completely horizontal). Do any of the other bars have this problem? I'm thinking of trying the 3T Ergonova bars.


I have the controltech formidable and have the same problem. I find that sometimes it feels really good, and other times... Not so much.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Cyclin Dan said:


> I realize you didn't ask me, but I have them too and love them. Actually...my old bike I out the EA70 on it, my new has the EC70 Aero. The only difference it's carbon. The carbon allows the tubes up top to be shaped a lot better. On the metal bar they were flat, but very THIN. The carbon is flat, but round on the front/bottom.
> 
> Does that make sense?


Thanks! I ordered them from Nashbar. When I wrote that above, I thought they were on the way. Nashbar sent me a note saying they canceled my order, because they no longer carry these handlebars.

I got some NOS Zeus handlebars instead from Ebay. Not a flat bar on top, but they look great.


----------



## toddious (Dec 14, 2011)

steel515 said:


> Which flat-top bars have lots of reach/drop?


The original FSA Carbon K-wing bars have lots of reach/drop. I have them in 44cm and love the shape and flat top, but they're too large for me. Would be willing to trade for 40-42cm compact Carbon version. 

They have 145mm drop (compared to 125mm) and 90mm reach (compared to 80mm).


----------



## rgordin (Oct 22, 2010)

Specialized: Inexpensive and quite nice:Specialized Bicycle Components

Look at the second photo to get a good view of the flat section.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

config said:


> I have the FSA SL-K but the problem I have with them is by the time I had the shifters positioned and the bars tilted the way I preferred, the flat portion of the bar was at an angle (not completely horizontal). Do any of the other bars have this problem? I'm thinking of trying the 3T Ergonova bars.


My experience is: I used to rotate the bars a bit up, to get the shifters in a comfortable position (like you describe) but I finally realized what I was doing was trying to make up for too much reach. I shortened my stem, got compact bars, then was able to roll the bars down into a proper position -even slightly downward. What this did was straighten my wrists, giving less stress and pain in my wrists, and less hand numbness.
Much better. 
Doing that should flatten out your top section of your bars.


----------



## slowdave (Nov 29, 2005)

kbwh said:


> The Deda RHM 02, Zero 100 and Presa bars have elliptical tops, but not as fat as the 3T Ergonova.
> I have a Zero 100, which I prefer to my old Ergonova mainly because of it's roomier drops.


+1 and the dedas can be found cheap! i think i scored a set for $20 aus from ribble or the like


----------



## redstarcap (Jan 5, 2012)

BBB also make some..
but to be honest, I've tried it, no much difference..
at first u can feel it, but after a while it's just feel the same..


----------



## hatepavement (Mar 24, 2010)

the Oval Concepts looks great


----------



## MoreCowbell82 (Jan 14, 2011)

FSA Wing Pro Compact. Light, stiff, flat top and the best shape of any bar out there.


----------



## F.P. (Jul 26, 2005)

danl1 said:


> Interloc's bars have 85/145


+1 on the Interlocs. Been runnning the Alum Blackbird for 5-6 years, no complaints.
B2, Superdrome and Blackbird Handlebars


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm running the Zipp Service Course CSL. They have a slight oval at the tops.


----------



## Ruslan124 (Jul 30, 2012)

Fireform, I was looking at the Zipps. Did you get out on them yet? How did they feel?



Fireform said:


> I just bought a pair of Zipp Vuka Sprints which are deeper than most in this category. 87.5 mm reach and 130 mm drop. Will take them out for the first time today if it ever stops raining. V sexy looking.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

I've been riding them for months now. Love them--best bars I've ever had. I leave the top section unwrapped but its wide and comfortable to rest on. Drops are long enough that there's plenty to grab while sprinting without hitting the back edge of the flats. 

I hope I never wreck them because I'd have to bite the bullet and replace them.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Upgraded to the 3T Team Ergonovas (from the FSA SL-K) and indeed they were an upgrade.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

3T Nova are great. For aluminium I believe the pro version will work for ya. What I used to ride was Fsa Energy, alum. and cheap(ish).


----------



## rayms (Sep 11, 2013)

Who was the first to make the flat top section?


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Aren't these bars flexy when you pull up on them?


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

rayms said:


> Who was the first to make the flat top section?


FSA was one of the first, not sure if they're the first though.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

mfdemicco said:


> Aren't these bars flexy when you pull up on them?


well generally a round cylinder is stronger than an oval-ish (flat) cylinder. But this is assuming everything else is equal, eg, same material type, and same mass. But in reality, only the strongest sprinters will be able to put any detrimental flex in even the lightest flat bar. Meanwhile, a flat top does give a lot of palm relief, and personally I will take relief


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

mfdemicco said:


> Aren't these bars flexy when you pull up on them?


Depends on the bars. I have had Easton EC70 Aero and currently have Vision Metreon. Both are carbon and stiff. Peter Sagan uses the Vision


----------



## GeneB (Jul 19, 2013)

I have Cinelli Ram Carbon with flat tops and love them. Have them on my 2005 Madone and 2012 Caad 10


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

Blue CheeseHead said:


> Depends on the bars. I have had Easton EC70 Aero and currently have Vision Metreon. Both are carbon and stiff. Peter Sagan uses the Vision


I think aluminum bars with flat tops are flexy. Carbon bars can be a lot stiffer.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

The Vison bars are unique with a 10 degree outward bend and a flat spot right in front of where the hoods mount. From the website:

*METRON 4D *

HB-KO-237S_Di2
Mixing aerodynamics and ergonomics, the unique shape of the Metron 4D includes our Aero-Ergo central section. With a slight rise from the stem clamp and a 10 degree forward bend, the 4D accommodates the natural position of your arms for more comfort and easier breathing, while the wing-like shape of the bar top aids aerodynamics. Kevlar-reinforced carbon fiber construction gives a great strength-to-weight ratio. The 4D features internal cable routing, with guides that accommodate wiring for electronic shifting.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

mfdemicco said:


> I think aluminum bars with flat tops are flexy. Carbon bars can be a lot stiffer.


You must be very strong, aluminum does not flex much, it breaks.
I think it is your forks/wheelset flexing before the bars unless your are a sprinter.
My flattop bars alum are very stiff.


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

Bontrager: SSR VR-C (Model #11241)
Nitto Noodle 177 Handlebar > Components > Handlebars and Stems > Drop Handlebars | Jenson USA

The noodle has more reach and a little more drop, both work well with Ergo's. The noodle has a sweet spot right behind the lever your hand rests in when on the hoods. Both are great shapes and good bars if you like riding in the drops.


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

Bridgestone said:


> Bontrager: SSR VR-C (Model #11241)
> Nitto Noodle 177 Handlebar > Components > Handlebars and Stems > Drop Handlebars | Jenson USA
> 
> The noodle has more reach and a little more drop, both work well with Ergo's. The noodle has a sweet spot right behind the lever your hand rests in when on the hoods. Both are great shapes and good bars if you like riding in the drops.


Those are round bars.... HELLO!


----------



## mfdemicco (Nov 8, 2002)

duriel said:


> You must be very strong, aluminum does not flex much, it breaks.
> I think it is your forks/wheelset flexing before the bars unless your are a sprinter.
> My flattop bars alum are very stiff.


Aluminum bends just fine. How do you think they put those curves in the bar to begin with?


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

I use Shimano Bar End Shifter or Brake Flexible Plastic Cable Routing pieces, I have a stash of them. I do not use them with bar con installs, but rather with STIs when I want a flat top set up on a round bar.










Specialized also make a version of them more modern, they came on my 2014 Roubaix with the top gel pads. [bottom pic] The Spesh ones next to the Shimano bar con parts.

And a pic of my Roubaix with the Shimano pieces front and back [leading and trailing edges] all the way to the STIs making a big flatish gripping space for my huge mitts.

I reused the Spesh gel pads on top of the paired Shimano
plastic parts and double stripe wrapped the bars. It is for bumpy shitty roads/ride along with 27mm Pave Vitts and A CC-R Spesh post for my personal cush package.

A lot less coin, a little more weight.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Bridgestone said:


> Bontrager: SSR VR-C (Model #11241)
> Nitto Noodle 177 Handlebar > Components > Handlebars and Stems > Drop Handlebars | Jenson USA
> 
> The noodle has more reach and a little more drop, both work well with Ergo's. The noodle has a sweet spot right behind the lever your hand rests in when on the hoods. Both are great shapes and good bars if you like riding in the drops.


For the Noodle, why they would have the top section of the bars bend back toward you is beyond me. Vision has it right in that regard. If you think about the distance between your elbows vs the distance between your hands when grasping the top of the bars it's easy to see you arms angle in thus to keep your wrists straight the bars need to angle out.


----------

